# How do you get a job when you have SA?



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been trying to get a job for some time now. I check job sites, fill out applications, and send out resumes. I guess my problem is that I have never had a real job before, so I have no experience. I want to work but my anxiety keeps me from standing out from all the other applicants. 
So my question is how do people with SA get a job? I have an Associates degree, but a lot of good that's done me. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Lie. Lie in your resume and lie in the interview. Put on a pretty and confident face. HR or whatever person is hiring doesn't give a **** about true credentials. They want somebody they feel they can get along with and who can get the job done based on their balls about it. There's no real professionalism, it's a bunch of kids looking for a new playmate who might keep food on the table.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

You fake it through the interview as best you can and hope that your anxiety won't be enough to get you fired.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

"Can't get work without experience, can't get experience without work" seems to be the catch-22 that people think they're stuck in. The latter of which is not entirely true. If you want experience to put on your resume without having to lie (as stated above) try volunteer work. There's animal shelters, homeless shelters, churches, teaching opportunities, cleaning parks for the city. Not to mention there are job and staffing agencies that give you work at various locationd, though most of those positions are temporary.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LoneCat (Jul 18, 2013)

I was in the exact same situation as you. And I haven't even started college yet. I thought I'd never get a job. Then two weeks ago I found something. An ad on craigslist for a dog grooming shop needing an assistant. (I'm a huge dog lover). I called,went for an interview,and started last week. I love it. It took a lot of searching and hard work but it paid off. You just have to keep thinking the right job will come along and they'll be lucky to have you,with sa or not. Good luck! &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

As far as lying goes...I suck at it and I haven't even gotten an interview. I have some experience and volunteering, just not the kind they want? I usually get the rejection notice saying "they found someone with better qualifications/experience than me". Guess I'll just keep at it and maybe somethin' will come up. Kinda depressing knowing your not qualified enough to be a busser at red robins...


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

camo duck said:


> As far as lying goes...I suck at it and I haven't even gotten an interview. I have some experience and volunteering, just not the kind they want? I usually get the rejection notice saying "they found someone with better qualifications/experience than me". Guess I'll just keep at it and maybe somethin' will come up. Kinda depressing knowing your not qualified enough to be a busser at red robins...


Gonna have to keep applying the shotgun method and just apply anywhere and everywhere within reason. Don't give into despair just keep at it. Also I don't see why your degree shouldn't put you ahead of many students from high school. I'm sure you already act eager, polite, receptive, and answer the questions quickly and concisely with honesty at the best of your ability, so really the only factor that remains is luck. Certainly aids greatly if you have references or an "in" as in a friend or positive acquaintance who can vouch for you there.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Temp agency.


----------



## LetItBurn33 (May 24, 2014)

Im glad to see more truth here on the forums than the past.. Yeah the whole employment world right now is a giant crock.. Lie about everything, act defensive as if your life was threaten and FEEL GUILTY ABOUT NOTHING. It is a war you are entering... You have to do good in their eyes, but DO NOT, ABSOLUTELY DO NOT feel any guilt about being dishonest.

You will not be able to hold a job if your mind is honest, you will have inhuman slime poking your eyes out.. Do whatever you can to get a job, then realize they also have to like you.. Thats about it.

Its not very compatible with the SA lifestyle is it? And its ALOT worse than it was in the past.. Youre going to get eaten alive, all your fears are rational, the only ones that dont come true, others still think, they just dont say it. Thank the idiots that rise to power in the US for this stupid, stupid, horrible mess.. They are laughing at us right now, those sick F***S.

ALL THAT MATTER IS HOW YOU ARE IN THEIR EYES, BECOME AN EXPERT AT IT, THROW EVERYTHING ELSE AWAY AND DONT EVER, EVER LET THEM SEE ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## Tybay (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry if these advice seem like basic stuff, but they've worked very well for me. 

Lying isn't a good choice at all. 
People have suggested that to me, and I didn't want to do it mostly because I'm an awful liar. If anything, hide the details that you consider are harmful or irrelevant and expand on those you know are your stronger aspects. Start by reviewing your resume and see if it looks professional enough aestethically speaking. Sometimes they pick people if their resumes look pretty and easy to read. You can get very nice templates and examples online. Don't worry if it looks "empty", I have no degrees and my only experience came from being a freelance artist (I could have been a bellydancer for all it counts). 
And if I could get a decent job with no experience at all, you can do as well.

Also, when applying to a job, take a minute to write a very brief summary to the person who's going to receive your CV in case you have to send it in an e-mail. Nothing too big, complicated or an essay about why you rock, just an short oversight on you and why you think you are good for the job, addresing some of the points they mention in the application. It'll show the person reading it that you put some thought into your message and that you actually read carefully the job application. This step is annoying and tedious as heck, I know, but it gives a nice impression sometimes, Besides, you dont always have to write everything down from scratch, you can make a template and modify it according to what you're applying to.

And for the interview, the day before do some research about the enterprise to show your interest in the place and try to practice all the possible answers to the most common questions interviewers ask. There are plenty of youtube videos giving advice on how to reply to these. Even if you don't get asked those exact things, you'll manage to get an idea of what to say and how to think your replies during the interview. For us, our better weapon is preparation. Sometimes, those questions don't even matter that much, as long as you show enthusiasm and desire to learn whatever it takes to do a good job, it's enough for them. 

Unfortunately, there is no magic formula for this, just prepare yourself as much as you can to help your anxiety be at ease. We're all very nervous at the time of an interview, and a good preparation is like painkillers for the rampaging anxiety.

What happens after they hire you is another chapter, but at least you'd have made it! 

Long post is loooooong! But I do hope you find something of use in it. I wish you the best of lucks in your search! Tell us how it goes


----------



## FBJ (Aug 1, 2014)

1. Look very excited to be in the Interviewer's presence

2. Let the interviewer do most of the talking

3. Find job ads that only require you to send a direct email

4. Put a summary of your work history at the very top of the resume


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretend to be a completely different person. Worked for me. Think of it like acting.

Unfortunately, once you actually start that job, it becomes nearly impossible to keep up the ruse.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

What do you wanna do ?

Last time I got a job (hammer hand in construction) , all I really did was babble to the interviewer about my woodworking skills that I learned at home , as well as in school (hard materials was one of my best subjects) .

Promote your relevant strengths , and be full of yourself . As if you were on TV advertising a product . They never tell you the bad stuff about their products - just the good **** , right . Don't be all serious , have a sense of humor .

Then again , I didn't end up working as a hammer hand . People barely let me use any tools , and pretty much all I did was help them hold and carry stuff . I've grown cynical about the workforce . I don't have a job right now .

But - you'll probably have much better luck than me , because Everyone has better luck than me .


----------



## da1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have to pretend to be somebody I'm not during interviews. This means that I have to be enthusiastic and warm towards the interviewer. Wear a smile (gotta constantly remind myself on that) and act interested with whatever the person is talking about. Interaction plays a big part (I believe) in acing the interview. You could either ask questions based on the interviewer's dialogue or prepare questions before hand (such as asking about the company's culture or the size of headcount in the department). Begin and end the interview with handshakes. Try not to think about SA and focus on finishing the session. Pretend to be a regular person for that 30 minutes... At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

camo duck said:


> I've been trying to get a job for some time now. I check job sites, fill out applications, and send out resumes. I guess my problem is that I have never had a real job before, so I have no experience. I want to work but my anxiety keeps me from standing out from all the other applicants.
> So my question is how do people with SA get a job? I have an Associates degree, but a lot of good that's done me. Any advice would be appreciated


Remember that only you know about your anxiety. Any prospecting employer is not going to be aware of your problems unless you tell them outright. The fact that you have a degree speaks volumes. You had to take courses and go back to school to get it so along the way there had to be times where you were facing some uncomfortable situations. I would treat getting a job much in the same way. It's going to boil down to what your personal needs are to make a living. Sometimes the best way to defeat SA is to try and put yourself more in uncomfortable situations. It may be scary at 1st, but you will adjust over time and with age.


----------



## drowninginthesilence (Aug 21, 2014)

I got my current job just after I'd been refused entry for some 3 week unpaid course so I was feeling at an all time low confidence wise. 

The interview came a few days later so I went in with a new approach, and I came across pretty well, I don't know how I managed it. I think I just thought that if I don't get this job I'm seriously in trouble as I am 21 years old now and had never had a job before this one.

I just thought I can be my usual quiet self and the lady isn't going to be interested in me joining her team. So I just faked my way through the interview.


----------

